# Wie kann man Silvesterfeuerwerk-Effekte machen



## aposch (26. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute,

Ich will ein Bild machen mit Silvester Feuerwerken drauf wo drauf steht Frohes neues Jahr....

Ich hab da was gefunden:
Anhang anzeigen 27515


Aber ich will sowas selber machen können. Die Punkte weis ich wie man macht. Ich habe aus dem Internet mir eine Form runtergeladen die Konfetti heißt aber die Bunten Striche weiß ich nicht wie man die macht. Vielleicht gibt es da auch Formen aber ich hab sowas nicht. Mit dem Pinsel kann mans ja auch net richtig so machen wies dort is, weil erst ist es ja dünn dann wids dicker...

Die Raktene sind auch Formen , Denke ich...


Ich währe sehr Froh wenn ihr mir weiterhilft...

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen

Aposch

/edited by mod

Das Bild:

Anhang anzeigen 27516


edit:// das mit den Bildern Funktioniert irgendwie in moment nicht... ABer währe gut wenn jemand sagen würde wie ich sowas machen könnte das grad ne rakete explodiert ist und da funken sind.. Feuerwerrk


----------



## Alexander Groß (26. Dezember 2006)

1. Die Bilderlinks gehen nicht

2. Hast du in deinen letzten Fragen immer Antworten bekommen, hast dann aber nie wieder darin geantwortet ob es geklappt hat. So funktioniert ein Hilfesystem nicht. Nicht nur nehmen und weg. Es sollte immer noch Zeit für ein Danke sein.

3. Muss man nicht nach ein paar Minuten auf sein eigenes Thema antworten. Wenn man etwas ändern will kann man das Ursprungsthema editieren.

4. Zum Thema: In der neuen DOCMA (Zeitschrift am Kiosk) gibt es ein Tutorial für Feuerwerk


Alex


----------



## Philip Kurz (26. Dezember 2006)

Der Uploader wird unter Gewalteinwirkung ("Dr. Quinn - Ärztin aus Leidenschaft" in der "back-to-back"-Vorstellung) gezwungen, den Dienst wieder aufzunehmen. Erfolg kann ich aber nicht versprechen. 

Dem Aufruf zum Editieren kann ich Alex nur zustimmen.

Ansonsten würde ich dich gerne auf andere Threads/Links verweisen:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/139867-feuerwerk-ps7-aber-wie.html
http://search.deviantart.com/?secti...ar+age_sigma:24h+age_scale:5&q=Firework+Brush
http://www.psd-tutorials.de/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownloaddetails&lid=416
http://www.psd-tutorials.de/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownloaddetails&lid=1059

Grüße

Philip


----------



## aposch (26. Dezember 2006)

1. Kann ich nix für wenn die Bilderlinks nicht gehen. Weil ich habe keine direkten Links angegeben.

2. Habe ich nur da wo ich wissen wollte wie man einen Text zu einer Form macht nicht danke gesagt und sonnst bei 70 von 71 Beiträgen habe ich mich bedankt..

3. Ist es nicht schlimm wenn ich mal antworte weil ich wollte nicht dass alles so voll mit fehlern gefüllt ist. Ich habe gedacht dass sie dann gehn weil ich vielleicht was falsch gemacht habe. Was natürlich nicht der Fall ist.

4. Wollte ich von euch wissen wie mans macht und kein katalog oder so kaufen. 

Ich wünsche dir einen schönen tag und ....

Aposch

edit:// Oh wahr wohl jemand schneller als ich..^^ Ich danke dir Philip Kurz. Tausend mal Danke. DU bist der beste. Du hast mir net nur einmal geholfen..


----------



## Alexander Groß (27. Dezember 2006)

aposch hat gesagt.:


> Ich wünsche dir einen schönen tag und ....




Wie soll man jetzt das verstehen?

Meine Empfehlung ist kein Katalog sondern eine Zeitschrift welche speziell auf Photoshop zugeschnitten ist. Würde dir bestimmt nicht schaden diese mal zu lesen.

Und durch das editieren hättest du alle deine Fehler ausmerzen können. 


Alex


----------

